# How to find true manufacturer of a piece of clothing



## RilicusVizsla (Nov 28, 2009)

I looked up an RN number for a t-shirt and it only showed me the company that relabeled the clothing, not the actually manufacturing origin. Is there a way to trace that Rn number to the manufacturer themselves, not the relabeled retailer?


----------



## kimura-mma (Jul 26, 2008)

I don't think so. The RN is what is used to identify where it came from. So if it only tracks it back to the relabeler, that may be the best you can do. Out of curiosity, what do you need the original manufacturer for? Are you trying to get the same shirt made?


----------

